# Eric Blitstein / Soldano 16



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi all

It is with great sadness that I am conveying the news that forum member and friend Eric Blitstein has passed away. I know there was another thread about his illness a little while ago but I just recieved the terrible news via email from his nephew Jonathan.
I have copied his email here.

*It is with tremendous sadness that I am writing to you today to inform you that my uncle and your friend Eric is no longer with us.

He passed away early yesterday morning at the Hospice in the Victoria Jubilee Hospital

The services will be held Tuesday November 17th at 11:00am at.....
Paperman and Sons
3888 Jean Talon West
Montréal, Québec 
H3R 2G8
(514) 733-7101

*


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Truelly sad news! I knew the day would come when a forum member passed away, I was hoping it wouldn't happen for quite some time...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A sad day indeed. Even though you dont get to meet a lot of people here in person, you kind of get to know them. Thanks for posting this information, Pete.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

What a drag... I did at least one deal with him that I recall, straightforward and standup guy. Sad day indeed.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

A nice guy-met him once when he came to Ottawa to by a Monty I had.

RIP


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RIP Eric


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Pete...this is sad news for us, but especially sad for you to have lost a friend.

As Jeff said, we all expect to possibly read sad news about a member at some point in time in a forum....but the reality is so difficult to accept.

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I didn't know him very well, but my condolensces go out to you, Pete, and to other forum members who knew Eric well.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Very sad. My condolences to you Pete as well as his family and friends.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

I just discovered this now, on The Gear Page. Eric was very helpful to me a couple of years ago when I was getting ready to buy my Clinic replica. (As most people here know, he had a wealth of knowledge about Clinics.) I was really impressed that he would take the time to help out a complete stranger that way, and I really appreciated it. Rest in peace, Eric.


----------



## donden (Dec 27, 2008)

How very sad, indeed. I bought an amp from Eric in Jan '09, and we had a few nice phone conversations. 

My condolences to Peter and any others who knew him.

Don


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yes, condolances, I corresponded with him quite a bit as well

quite a shock as I didn't even know he was ill

but it was an honour to know him

a reminder that we are not here forever & you never know when your time will come

I hope his clinic LP is making some great music


----------

